
Jetbrains move into the issue tracking space - paulgrimes1
https://www.jetbrains.com/youtrack
======
gjvc
YouTrack was first released on 29 October 2009; 7 years ago (source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTrack](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouTrack))

